
Secretive face-matching startup has customer list stolen - keanzu
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/clearviews-list-of-law-enforcement-clients-lost-in-data-breach/
======
keanzu
_" Unfortunately, data breaches are part of life in the 21st century," Tor
Ekeland, an attorney for Clearview, told The Daily Beast._

